# Signup Bug?



## jaxxster (May 23, 2007)

Aparently when my friend tried to sign up the "I Agree To Terms & Conditions" box does not show up and therefore he cant continue with his registration.


----------



## Costello (May 23, 2007)

Some people just don't read or pay attention, I get emails of people telling me that every day.
I'm not sure we want such people to be members of GBAtemp...


----------



## Jax (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ May 23 2007 said:


> Some people just don't read or pay attention, I get emails of people telling me that every day.
> I'm not sure we want such people to be members of GBAtemp...








Pre-tty clever...


----------



## jaxxster (May 23, 2007)

This is the screenshot he sent me:


----------



## Costello (May 23, 2007)

what's wrong with that?
I just registered AGAIN and it's fine... 

some people are just plain ****


----------



## Xeijin (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ May 23 2007 said:


> This is the screenshot he sent me:



I'd like to know what that 'barbie' folder is about


----------



## jaxxster (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ May 23 2007 said:


> what's wrong with that?
> I just registered AGAIN and it's fine...
> 
> some people are just plain ****Â



Ok fair enough.

Anyway, Whats up with you man...you seem a little cagey. You cool?


----------



## ihavelostcontrol (May 25, 2007)

I just registered, and I had the same problem =/
Worked on 3rd attempt though. Weird.


----------



## Costello (May 25, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Anyway, Whats up with you man...you seem a little cagey. You cool?



it's just that a lot of people are wasting my time lately!


----------



## nileyg (May 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ May 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU IS RUNNING OUT OF THE TIME!!!!11!
Maybe this will help...


----------



## TLSpartan (May 27, 2007)

QUOTE(nileyg @ May 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Costello @ May 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE said:
> ...



What game is that Nileyg? It looks realy cool.


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd like to know what that 'barbie' folder is about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/quote]

just wat i was about to say LOL


----------

